# spring balance in old wood window



## Kbotard (Apr 23, 2007)

I wasn't sure where to ask this question. I need to replace the spiral tube balances in my old wood windows. I can't find any information on how to do this. Do I need to take out a sash or can I unscrew the tube thing they are in and pull them down and out? 

I am in the process of taking out all the old glazing and repainting with an oil based primer. I have one window that doesn't stay open due to bad balances. I decided to go ahead and replace them all. I don't think they have ever been replaced. The house was built in the late 30's to early 40's.

While I'm on the subject of windows, some rattle, or are loose. (not the glass, the sash between the wood things guiding it) Will weatherstripping stop this? None of the windows have weather stripping, which I am also going to rectify. Sorry I don't know the parts of a window. I guess I need to google that.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You're going to need to remove the sashes to upgrade the window. There used to be jamb liner kits you could install in the window jamb. They'll be a little tighter and a little less drafty but not the best option for thermal efficiency.
Any reason not to install a decent vinyl replacement window?
Ron


----------



## Longtooth (Apr 28, 2007)

maybe a good glass shop could order it. Take the old ones with you. There is one in my neighborhood that always has the right parts, some are retrofit or universal but they match my samples. :thumbsup:


----------



## Amber (Apr 20, 2007)

Try Strybuc on line for the part. In the case that you do want to change the windows and upgrade them you can always go with a sash pac...Basically you keep the original frame and just chage the sash units.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Hi,

What you are referring to are, specifically, _*'cast iron window sash weights'.*_

Here is some information via internet links which may be helpful to you:

http://www.windowrepair.com/replace.html

http://www.traditional-building.com/3-winhar.htm


----------



## Kbotard (Apr 23, 2007)

No, they are not the weight type balances. They are the spring spiral balances. I have a company online that I am going to use by the name of swisco that carry these and the hardware.
I like my old wood windows. I don't want an airtight house. You may think I'm crazy for saying so. Besides, I like a little fresh air now and again. I doubt I will use the a/c much anyway once we insulate the non-insulated walls.
Maybe down the line I'll change my mind, but for now, what I have is ok. I think weatherstripping will do nicely. I grew up in that house and all we ever used was the attic fan. Got plumb chilly some nights.


----------



## Kbotard (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok, ok. You guys have convinced me. Vinyl replacement windows would be the way to go. I have been searching different options with windows and I can get double hung vinyl windows and not go into debt. Not to mention the fact that people around here go nuts for old wood windows at estate sales. I could probably get enough money from selling the old wood windows to pay for at least a quarter of what the new windows will cost. What really convinced me was the noise factor. Before my mom passed away, she had installed Anderson windows on several areas. It was pretty noisy uptown today with people mowing and all, and when I shut the windows, I could barely hear them. I liked that.


----------

